

BP Plans to Mitigate Gulf Water Pollution with ... Air Pollution. - nroach
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704324304575306291990174942.html?mod=WSJ_latestheadlines

======
nroach
According to the WSJ article, BP is bringing another ship in to "capture" oil
spewing from the broken well head, which will increase their "capacity" to
28,000 barrels/day. Here's the kicker though ...

"Most, if not all of the extra oil collected on the Q4000 will be flared off
into the atmosphere." By flare, BP means burn.

So, the plan is to burn off 28,000 barrels of oil directly into the air above
the Gulf, and increase this number to 53,000 barrels in the next two weeks.

